# compound angle chart



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

:'( iam looking for a chart for compound angles. i have made trays in the past but misplaced the figures and the chart that i did have.


----------



## SSc (Jan 31, 2005)

delroy33 said:


> :'( iam looking for a chart for compound angles. i have made trays in the past but misplaced the figures and the chart that i did have.


perhaps this will help

http://www.betterwoodworking.com/compound_miter.htm


----------

